# (install) boot .iso

## JaccoG

I would like to propose an official new alternative method to install gentoo. This method allows you to boot the downloaded .iso directly from your ntfs/fat partition.

Advantages:

- no cd-rom player needed (some laptops/tablets)

- no cd-rom wasted  :Razz: 

- upgrade is as easy as overwrite your .iso (in case when one uses livecd only)

- add files to your iso as you go, without having to reburn (preadd depencies/drivers etc) with PowerISO

What you'll need:

- Windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista

- any bootable ISO archive

Nuf said here's what to do:

Step1:

Download IsoEmu 109th or visit here.

Step2:

Open the archive and extract these two files:

- ieldr (not ieldr.exe) to your c:\

- isoemu.ini to the root of any partition (that later will be containing your iso), e.g. c:\ or d:\

Step3:

Copy your ISO to the same location as isoemu.ini and then edit isoemu.ini and delete all text inside and add

isoemu.ini:

```
isoemu gentoo.iso
```

Note1: gentoo.iso should correspond to the name of your ISO archive.

Note2: IsoEmu is limited to filenames of maximum 8 characters and 3 for the extension (8.3 format).

The next step differs for Vista from NT/2000/XP/2003. We'll first discuss the latter here first.

Step4a:NT/2000/XP/2003 

Go to c:\ and edit boot.ini and add the folowing data at the bottom of the file:

boot.ini:

```
c:\ieldr="IsoEmu Loader"
```

You can edit the line containing timeout from 30 to 5 seconds.

Note: if you can't find boot.ini; turn off "Hide Protected Operating System Files (Recommended)" under Tools/Folder Options>View in any folder.

Step4b:Vista 

Goto start, type in cmd.exe, rightclick your result, choose "Run as Administrator", accept all warning yadayada. Type in the following code:

Administrator: Command Prompt:

```
bcdedit /create /d "IsoEmu Loader" /application osloader

bcdedit /set {id} device boot

bcdedit /set {id} path \ieldr

bcdedit /displayorder {id} /addlast

bcdedit /timeout 5 (optional: sets time-out to 5 seconds)
```

Note1: the first command will return an id similair to {520fccd5-248f-11dc-87a7-000000000000} this you'll need to copy (rightclick>mark>select>rightclick) and paste everytim istead of {id}.

Note2: bcdedit /enum will give you the current entries in the list.

Step4c:Grub 

With use of Grub4Dos (which offers chainloader and is recommended over Grub (dos edition)) you may edit menu.lst and add at bottom:

menu.lst:

```
title IsoEmu Loader

find --set-root /ieldr

chainloader /ieldr
```

Fin!

Ofcourse this method can be used to boot anything like Knoppix, WinPE, Ultimate Boot CD etc.

----------

## shaumux

great work

----------

## forkart

power iso doesn't work for me. I use magiciso to create iso file instead.

http://www.magiciso.com/

----------

## shaumux

You can use any software that can edit the iso files.

----------

## Rozal

I have all 3 files in my C: 

That file with no extension

isoemu.ini

and my iso

I tried 2 ISO and I get an error that it cannot find NTLOADER or something like that

----------

## shaumux

Which step did you use grub4dos or the NT/2000/XP/2003?

----------

## Rozal

boot.ini:

Code:

c:\ieldr="IsoEmu Loader"

added it to the bottom of my boot.ini

When I boot, there is XP, XP64, and isoemu, when I hit iso emo it shows the isoemu for like 2 seconds and at the bottom it says NTLDR is not found or something

```
[boot loader]

timeout=10

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional x64 Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

c:\ieldr="IsoEmu Loader"

```

----------

## shaumux

Try the grub4dos method

----------

## Rozal

Should I Undo boot.ini step?

----------

## Rozal

I've already made the changes to the list file for grub. IS that it? First time using grub at all.

----------

## shaumux

its is not necessary.

You have both the windows installed in one partition. Maybe thats the problem.

Anyway that thing should not be a problem if you use the grub4dos method.

----------

## Rozal

They are actually on separate harddrives

----------

## shaumux

 *Rozal wrote:*   

> I've already made the changes to the list file for grub. IS that it? First time using grub at all.

 No you have to either install the grub4dos as the boot manager or use the grub.exe file in its package to start it.

Check the grub4dos tutorial at its wiki here

http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Grub4dos_tutorial

----------

## Rozal

http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0715071614ft5.jpg

I boot grubs and get to this sceen

I put the .ini file and the extensionless file aswell as the list file (edited from last step)

No clue where to go from here

----------

## shaumux

When you edited the menu.lst file what did you put in title for iso emu loader

----------

## Rozal

I just put

```
 title IsoEmu Loader

find --set-root /ieldr

chainloader /ieldr
```

on the bottom

```
# This is a sample menu.lst file. You should make some changes to it.

# The old install method of booting via the stage-files has been removed.

# Please install GRLDR boot strap code to MBR with the bootlace.com

# utility under DOS/Win9x or Linux.

color black/cyan yellow/cyan

timeout 30

default /default

title find and load NTLDR of Windows NT/2K/XP

fallback 1

find --set-root /ntldr

chainloader /ntldr

savedefault --wait=2

title find and load CMLDR of Windows NT/2K/XP

fallback 2

find --set-root /cmldr

chainloader /cmldr

savedefault --wait=2

title find and load IO.SYS of Windows 9x/Me

fallback 3

find --set-root /io.sys

chainloader /io.sys

savedefault --wait=2

title find and boot Mandriva with menu.lst already installed

fallback 4

find --set-root /etc/mandriva-release

savedefault --wait=2

configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst

title find and boot Linux with menu.lst already installed

fallback 5

find --set-root /sbin/init

savedefault --wait=2

configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst

title commandline

savedefault --wait=2

commandline

title floppy (fd0)

chainloader (fd0)+1

rootnoverify (fd0)

savedefault --wait=2

title back to dos

savedefault --wait=2

quit

title reboot

savedefault --wait=2

reboot

title halt

savedefault --wait=2

halt

title memdrive duplicated from floppy image file (hd0,0)/sbm.bin

map --mem (hd0,0)/sbm.bin (fd0)

map --hook

chainloader (fd0)+1

rootnoverify (fd0)

savedefault --wait=2

title memdrive based on win98 partition (hd0,6)

map --mem (hd0,6)+1 (hd0)

# map --mem (hd0,0)/win98.gz (hd0)

map --hook

chainloader (hd0)+1

rootnoverify (hd0)

savedefault --wait=2

title IsoEmu Loader

find --set-root /ieldr

chainloader /ieldr

```

----------

## Rozal

I did it again, isoemu is right below the last option   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

But it does the same exact thing...brings me to this screen for 2 seconds and on the bottom it says Couldn't find NTLDR

Taking pics...

----------

## shaumux

Did you edit isoemu.ini and put the correct name for the iso file there?

Did you put the ISO file in C:\

----------

## Rozal

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5187/0715071701sn3.jpg

I did put ISO file in C: 

but Did I edit isoemu.ini and put the correct name for the iso file there? 

the iso is called vista so I put (in isoemo.ini)

 *Quote:*   

> isoemu vista.iso

 

----------

## shaumux

 *Rozal wrote:*   

> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5187/0715071701sn3.jpg
> 
> I did put ISO file in C: 
> 
> but Did I edit isoemu.ini and put the correct name for the iso file there? 
> ...

 What is the image that you are trying to run?

----------

## Rozal

vista.iso

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/1085/untitleddt1.jpg

----------

## shaumux

I meant what are the contents of the image that you rae trying to run?

Is it a Linux live CD?

----------

## Rozal

It's a tiny version a XP

I'm trying another ISO file now

----------

## Rozal

This happens when I try Vista

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/285/0715071734eh8.jpg

----------

## shaumux

First as you are trying to boot a windows disk you were supposed to post the problem in off the wall section.

Secondly Windows doesn't support creating live cds except through specialized software like BART PE

----------

## Rozal

all I want to do is get XP installed but I don't have a CD-Drive, how do I go abouts doing that?

----------

## shaumux

Create a thread in off the wall section and ask there.

You may post a link and tell that you followed this.

----------

## Fukai

Ouhh,,, How I can do this with linux (grub)?

Like if I have a live cd in linux.iso how to make grub boot this iso in my hd?

----------

## shaumux

Its difficult if not impossible to do this with normal grub as it does not have the emulation facilities like grub4dos

But the good nes is grub4dos can also be used from linux

Just read their tutuorial

----------

## lilbuh

doesn 't work for me...  :Sad: 

the iso boot alright but the gentoo installation complains that it doesn t find a valid root device to boot

im using the Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD iso to boot ... 

could anyone help ?

thanx  :Smile: 

( used the XP boot.ini method ... tho i dont think trying another method would change much since it boots alright ... )

EDIT: tryed mandriva one 2007 iso ( for testing purpose)... same thing...

----------

## tipp98

How about booting from a USB drive, has anyone accomplished this?

I have followed steps 1,2,3 & 4c, only onto a flash drive. When I boot IsoEmu from grub4dos (on the flash drive) I get 

```
Mount file system failed.

Your system may have no any FAT partition.
```

 The drive is formated in FAT32, but IsoEmu detects the NTFS partitions that are on the real first hard drive.

----------

